# Sockeye...  Lox and Pickled.....  bbally's Lox recipe....



## daveomak (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm gonna make you cry...  Went to Safew... and lo and behold, in the refer case was a sockeye.... $2.99 / #..... What ??   "What is going on", I asked the meat guy...   "We had 3 cases in the freezer and it was time to get rid of them, the holidays and all".... "Got any more"... "You got the last one"..... This is where I cried... regular $8.99 marked down to $2.99...... I have got to get in on the preferred customer list.....

So, I have made many, many pounds of grav lox..... never "REAL" lox so I knew where to go.... bbally's recipe.... I followed it like my dog follows the UPS driver...(he has a pocket full of dog bones and Roxy knows it)....  

Any how, bride doesn't like grav lox but loves pickled salmon so most of the fish went in the pickle...  I love pickled salmon also but the opportunity to make "REAL" lox could not be overlooked.... 

The fish went through all the steps until the smoke.... 

Here is the lox portion in the MES with Pitmaster's Choice warming up and getting ready for the mailbox.... 

I got the small portion of the fish for my lox.... When Bride tastes it, she will probably like it

better than grav lox...  So I took extra for my share....   













Sockeye in the smoker for Lox.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Dec 18, 2012






Here is the pickled portion.... needs to be mixed yet but you can see the garlic, onions,

Texas Sweets, pepper corns....

There is also white vinegar, sugar, allspice,  clove and white pepper in the pickle..... 

The fish was "cured" with bbally's recipe.....   













Pickled Sockeye 3.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Dec 18, 2012
__ 1






don't that sockeye make you hungry ??  Does me....  

Thanks for lookin'.....  Dave


----------



## smokinhusker (Dec 18, 2012)

That's a beautiful sight for sure!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 18, 2012)

Looks great! I've been looking all over down here for a good deal on wild Salmon! Closest I've come yet was $12.95/lb for Sockeye!!!! I almost caved in and bought the pale pink farmed stuff, but knew I wouldn't be happy.


----------



## woodcutter (Dec 18, 2012)

Looks really great!


----------

